# Mini Mag AAA Tailcap Switch



## SARGeek (Jan 8, 2007)

Forgive me if this was covered somewhere before but I looked and didn't see anything. I'm trying to find a tailcap switch conversion for a Maglite Mini AAA. I've got tailcap switch for my Maglite AA and love it and would like to see the same for the AAA.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Illum (Jan 8, 2007)

I dont think theres any mini-krolls [or mini clickies] in production since mag AA [or minimag] is the most used and most versatile to mod on. :thinking:

perhaps there are, but I dont know, perhaps somehone else will chime in.


----------



## LSX (Apr 29, 2014)

Sorry for the massive thread dig, but I have been doing a lot of googling and am only finding switches suitable for the AA minimag. 7 years on! does anyone know if there is a tail cap switch which will fit the AAA mini mag?


----------



## YBCold (May 5, 2014)

none to my knowledge also the spring assembly and grounding is a bit funky


----------



## NeilP (Nov 20, 2014)

YBCold said:


> none to my knowledge also the spring assembly and grounding is a bit funky



Ahhh..shame...I am on the same quest, diggin up old threads too


----------



## TheGuywWthTheLight (Feb 5, 2018)

NeilP said:


> Ahhh..shame...I am on the same quest, diggin up old threads too



Ohh I on the same hunt for a clicky switch for my AAA Led mini Maglite. Mclicky? Any one have a clue on this topic? Thanks! 👍


----------



## Nichia! (Feb 5, 2018)

Zombie thread [emoji6]


----------

